# AMC KU question



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

I am getting alot of channels on this site, but I can not get the FOX Beaumont channel. Looking up the info it said 

11708V
TP1
2170-3/4
4194

On my TP 1 now I have 11708 V and 2170. Is the 2170 correct? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Your coordinates are correct I am watching KUIL Fox 64 right now, its a tough channel to get, I would try adding and subtracting one digit at a time from the Freq. and then the S/R as this seems to be the only way to catch this channel, another thing you may try is to delete the KTEL channel as that can also cause problems with the reception of this great channel, you will get it just takes some messing around good luck!


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks, I will give it a try.


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

If anyone is interested I found it at V11706. Getting good quality.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Funny I am right outside of Beaumont 9 miles from the low powered station and ota reception is crap . Fuzzy, staticky and overall unwatchable. It's nice to know that on the satellite you get better reception in Phoenix and Minesota than in do ota in the actuall town itself.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

I pull in KUIL, but to get it, I have to leave AMC, go to a different bird, and then change the channel back to the KUIL channel. I just haven't gone back to fine tune the frequency & SR...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The frequency you get it on depends on the local oscillator in your LNBF. I have one that is 4 mhz off in frequency. I am sure you are referring to AMC 4. It would be good to get used to including the number as there are 12 AMC Satellites in the North American area.

One of my receivers has trouble separating KTEL and KUIL.

Mike D-CO5, don't feel too bad. The satellite picture is only 480 X 480i.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

True, but an earlier poster was mentioning KUIL and KTEL, which are only on AMC4.


----------

